# Audi Group B Mid Engine Test Car?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

It was the fact that Audi refused to go to the mid engine layout, which all their competitors used, which caused Audi’s success in rallying to decline in the late 80’s.
I found these pictures on the web…was Audi testing a mid engine version of the Sport Quattro?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Audi Group B Mid Engine Test Car? (lappies)*

Yes. To follow up on the banned Group B, there was Group S. It would
cost less for manufacturers as the homologation demand was only 20 cars.
(You can read up on this if you google it...)
Story made short; Audi displays their '002 quattro' at Museum Mobile,
a mid engined car that looks a bit more "DTM" than the boxy typ 85s.
This is the car they wanted to participate in the Group S, and it is mid-engined.


----------

